# !!!!!!!!!!!Weekend Music!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

both in sugarland tonight , anyone going have fun, zz top tommorrow too


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Gonna be this kind of weekend


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

would have given up a lot to see this man in concert, RIP sir!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Great song and great videohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r36Rc4mHJ0


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Fishin music


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)




----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)




----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Fowler used to play guitar in this band.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevins next band was Thunderfoot


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*OK I'll play*


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Weekend babY! angelsm

New Rolling Stones. Doom and Gloom.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Gary Clark Jr. - Bright Lights....


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Going to see ZZ Top in Sugar Land Saturday!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KWS.

Talk to me Sunday morning after the show Saturday night in Sugarland.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> would have given up a lot to see this man in concert, RIP sir!


Happy to report that he is still with us. I have not seen or heard this. If he had passed it would have been big news. So as they say, his demise has been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

A great combination ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

No matter your criteria, this is a great song ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> KWS.
> 
> Talk to me Sunday morning after the show Saturday night in Sugarland.


One of my favorite albums .. _Ledbetter Heights_. My dumbass ex-wife kept calling him Kenny Wayne Stevens.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> Happy to report that he is still with us. I have not seen or heard this. If he had passed it would have been big news. So as they say, his demise has been greatly exaggerated.


I was wondering about that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Popa Chubby.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Leo said:


> Happy to report that he is still with us. I have not seen or heard this. If he had passed it would have been big news. So as they say, his demise has been greatly exaggerated.


Unless im thinking of someone else, i thought i read somewhere he passed in 2006 or 2008 due to cancer?

Roger Waters is still with is too, im waiting to see his 2013 tour dates, he comes to Texas, im going.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Quick edit, he is still alive!!!

Richard Wright is the one who passed, RIP.

Ok, back to any tour dates for either Gilmour or Waters, hell yeah!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Love this one.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Billy S. said:


> Ok, back to any tour dates for either Gilmour or Waters, hell yeah!
> 
> As of now, there are no listed dates for either of them. Know Waters came around this past year doing The Wall.


Would love to see the Wall one time, my wife is on board, might have to travel if they do.

Awesome stuff

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Quick edit, he is still alive!!!
> 
> Richard Wright is the one who passed, RIP.
> 
> ...


There are no tour dates listed for either at the moment. I know Waters came through this past year doing The Wall.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Trower


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Would love to see the Wall one time, my wife is on board, might have to travel if they do.
> 
> Awesome stuff
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


You a Zeppelin fan also?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

ZZ


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Billy S. said:


> You a Zeppelin fan also?


Yes and no, just something about PF that gets me...great stuff.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Boz & Duane


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Duke, I'll listen to your Blue jean blues and I'll raise ya, She Loves my Automobile


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh yeah....


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Yes and no, just something about PF that gets me...great stuff.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Personally like Zeppelin better. Don't get me wrong, like Floyd also. Got two for you. If you haven't heard the first one, listen to it all the way through. It's got a really cool dub over. Second is just classic Floyd, an absolute awesome performance of the song, and my favorite for what it's worth. Enjoy.......


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet, let me switch over to pc here in a few

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Sweet, let me switch over to pc here in a few
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


That would be advisable. The video for 'Comfortably Numb' is as visually pleasing as the sound.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Forgot about this one


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Robin Trower


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Ten Wheel Drive


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Oh HELL YEAH!!! Can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

How about some Stockings ,Neil?


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


>


That's what I'm talkin' about. R.I.P. RJD.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Cold Blood


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

the Andrews Sisters

(sorry about the 12 or so seconds of ad)


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


>


I'm always reluctant to post ones like this. Doesn't seem to be many fans of heavier music on here and get the feeling it is looked down on.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Billy S. said:


> I'm always reluctant to post ones like this. Doesn't seem to be many fans of heavier music on here and get the feeling it is looked down on.


I say post what you will. People will either listen to it or skip it. If it isn't vulgar, you should be good with it.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

good ol' hippie stuff

can you dig it?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Bon rocking the scottish bagpipes


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The Hooters

(worth a listen)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

If ya got awhile,

Nite fellas


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

progressing out of the stoned age...


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hair of the Dog






Love Hurts


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Soundgarden


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Stones


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Thunderstruck


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Holy poop, have never seen so much heavy music posted. Did I fall through a time warp into the wrong forum.......lol.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Galveston Yankee said:


> I say post what you will. People will either listen to it or skip it. If it isn't vulgar, you should be good with it.


What he said
Rock on!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Brian Jones


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Warren Zevon


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Van Morrison


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

joe cocker - i put a spell on you


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)




----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Pablo is looking nimble tonight. Brandon Belt playing first - go horns


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Uno mas


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Van Morrison


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wish You Were Here






Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

another Van Morrison






adding another to it


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm all out of cabbage for ya Yank! lol


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Life Aquatic said:


> progressing out of the stoned age...


one of these years i may do that


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Melon said:


> I'm all out of cabbage for ya Yank! lol


Melon, the only thing that makes a difference is if you enjoy the music. Green should really be saved until March. Just sayin'.

Tom


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Traffic


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cinderella by Fire Fall


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The Beatles


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

One more


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Firefall - Strange Way


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

One of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Toto - Africa


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

In The Air Tonight


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

MOVING IN STEREO & ALL MIXED UP


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

New truck blues...put the lime in the melon.

I will get a new four-door farm truck white Tundra when my 4runner hits 200k


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Led Zeppelin Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Great Dylan song..Memphis Blues


----------



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

*Shaver time*


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

diggin up one of them songs from 1971


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The Rolling Stones


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Tight Rope






Back to the Island






A SONG FOR YOU - Leon Russell & Friends


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The Doors


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Slow Ride- Foghat


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

We be needin' a little *******

Little Feat


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

When Demi Moore was really hot


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

last for me...good tunes tonight

Ya know why the water of the Laguna tastes like wine? Well if ya don't you better stay away!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wild Cherry


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Tower Of Power

Get those ****** vibes


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Dr Hook Cover Of The Rolling Stone


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

More Dave Matthews


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

ANGIE - ROLLING STONES


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Doors - The End


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Blue Oyster Cult Fans check this out. Scary music for Halloween.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Carl Palmer solo


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

More Dave Matthews


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Black Water






Listen To The Music






Jesus is Just Alright






China Grove


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Neil Live 2012, Mr. Soul, Classic!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Cold Blood






plus another off of another album. Written by Bill Whithers


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

This is my last for the evening

It is the best version of "Sunshine Of My Live" that I know. Of course, I have a jazz bent to me. Enjoy.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


>


Way cool movie with a bad *** soundtrack. Taarna kicks ***.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cream.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Suppose to be getting up @ 5:30 to go fishing, but can't sleep.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Stay until the end.

Popa Chubby.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I woke up singing this this morning:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://music.yahoo.com/blogs/our-co...unluckiest-band-lynyrd-skynyrd-195322185.html


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

U2, I miss music video's, old one in Vegas....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

New ZZ Top.

http://www.vevo.com/watch/zz-top/i-gotsta-get-paid/USUV71201019


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robert Lamm was a great songwriter.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

one of my personal favorites


----------

